# "Repairing" Chip repairs!?



## stranex (Jul 17, 2010)

First time poster so hope this is the correct place?

My missus has just taken delivery of a 57 Roadster today from the dealer and as part of the pre delivery conditions I asked for the (major) stone chips on the bonnet to be touched up as I was promised they would be done professionally.

Unfortunately, all that's been done is they've been filled in (with touch up paint I guess) but have not been "cut back" and therefore there are unsightly blobs remaining. I didn't bother argueing as I got a great deal TBH and the saleperson was, in all other regards, one of the best I've encountered.

Anyway, I've been searching for methods of removing these "blobs" and seems wet and dry is the way to go? Couple of questions though if I can;

As one who's not the best at these kinds of things I'm a little (read VERY) nervous of this approach. Add to that I don't have a rotary polisher and I'm thinking it best I get this done professionally unless people can convince me otherwise?

If I do decide to get it done professionally can anyone recommend someone in the Southampton/Portsmouth area who could carry out that sort of work? Would a detailler be able to do it or is more a "Chipsaway" or bodyshop type job?

As a last resort, I may even consider getting the bonnet resprayed as there are still LOTS of little stone chips plus other bizzare scratches over it. Anyone recommend a decent spray shop who deal with Audis in the same area as above? Heard Poole Audi are good but to avoid the Southampton Approved body shops? Anyone any idea of cost for the respray of a bonnet?

Lots of questions but hope someone may be able to offer some advice?


----------



## Tazy (Jun 7, 2010)

gg


----------



## stranex (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks Tazy,

Unfortunately car is metallic black and looks like it's been touched in purely with the base black so guess it would be rather easy to see the repairs even when sanded down and polished back in?

I'm starting to think that as easy as everyone says it can be to sand and polish, I don't want the wrath of the wife if it all goes horribly wrong! I'd happily pay someone to do a "proper" job of it but of course, need to find that person, preferably by recommendation.

If the repairs will be unsightly due to the metallic paint and the respray costs are as you state, then that may be the way to go. Again, any recommendations of good body shops in the Southampton/Portsmouth/Winchester area would be greatfully received!


----------



## Tazy (Jun 7, 2010)

hg


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

PM Jutty, he is down that way..

It isn't a hard job to wet flat the proud paint, but you will really need at least a DA to refine the scratches out..


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

stranex said:


> Heard Poole Audi are good but to avoid the Southampton Approved body shops?


Arrgh you made me bluss!

Well our bodyshop is owned by the same person, it operates as a standalone business - 
Poole Accident Repair - 01202 733866 - they are likely to be more expensive than the smaller bodyshops, but the work is fantastic, they are Audi approved and the facilities were built with the TT in mind (unique aluminium repair facilities). They are located less than a mile away from the centre and if you time it well, next week we have our TT on the quay meet and convoy!

If you want a cheaper job done, try BUMP! on 01202 731536. They are also owned by us and focus on smaller, low-cost repairs - very quick and if it is good enough for our forecourt standards...

Let me know if I can help in anyway


----------



## stranex (Jul 17, 2010)

Cheer Chirs,

Often down Poole/Bournemouth visiting relatives so may well pop in some time.

What day next week is the meet at the quay? May well be up for that although I think ours will get the prize for "worst turned out" lol!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

stranex said:


> Cheer Chirs,
> 
> Often down Poole/Bournemouth visiting relatives so may well pop in some time.
> 
> What day next week is the meet at the quay? May well be up for that although I think ours will get the prize for "worst turned out" lol!


Friday :wink:


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Would be great to see you there - maybe even for eth convoy!

More info on this thread: http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=163485

Hope to see you there!


----------

